# Windows Vista Gadget



## Guest (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo, gibt es in Java eine Möglichkeit Windows gadget oder auch minianwendungen in der sidebar einzubinden?

Habe es versucht über eine website mit einen applet, dabei ist die sitebar komplett abgestürzt!

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

Gruß
tom


----------



## Wildcard (5. Mai 2008)

Welche Sidebar?


----------



## Guest (5. Mai 2008)

Bei Windows Vista, ist es möglich sich auf dem *Desktop* minianwendungen anzeigen zu lassen. Bai mac heißen diese widget und werden im dashboard angezeigt:
Siehe Link:
download.microsoft.com/download/d/6/3/d6386816-25e3-430e-ad99-337f081922aa/02_Windows_Vista_Sidebar.jpg

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

Gruß
Tom


----------



## MiDniGG (6. Mai 2008)

Ich glaub ich hab ma i-wo gelesen, dass das alles C-Progs sind... von dem her glaub ich eher ned, dass des so einfach geht...

Gruß


----------



## thE_29 (6. Mai 2008)

Gehts den im Dashboard mit Java?

Nachtrag: Nö, sieht auch schlecht aus! Da geht eher KHTML, etc.. (für MAC)

Und hier was für Windows gefunden: http://forums.microsoft.com/MSDN/ShowForum.aspx?ForumID=1063&SiteID=1

Hier noch ein Vergleich: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_widget_engines das google Zeugs scheint ja fast überall zu laufen  Vielleicht setzen die Java ein!

Nachtrag2: http://code.google.com/apis/desktop/

Sieht alles sehr nach HTML/KTHML/JAVASCRIPT und XML aus!


----------



## Scotty (15. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

ich stell die Frage nochmal oben an. Weiß einer, ob es grundsätzlich nicht möglich ist, Applets in die Windows Sidebar oder Google Sidebar einzubinden oder gibt's doch irgendein Hintertürchen?

Gruß, Scotty


----------

